# Chubbs eating a mouse



## JkiddReptiles (Oct 19, 2012)

Just sharing video of Chubbs eating a little hopper mouse at school.

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sW3tSyGHrAM&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 19, 2012)

Irresponsible is the first word that comes to mind.


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 19, 2012)

Irresponsible or entertainment, Chubbs is still BEASTIN'!!! He still gotta eat right. I've seen worse. Lol!


----------



## JkiddReptiles (Oct 19, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Irresponsible is the first word that comes to mind.



What's irresponsible about it? The mouse did not hurt him in any way. Also he swallowed it even though you don't see that in the video. It was a good feeding. I didn't buy him mice just to watch him eat. This is not for my entertainment.


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 19, 2012)

Well it entertained me! Yessir! Good video either way.


----------



## Deac77 (Oct 19, 2012)

I think MAYBE the fact he's on a table even then the mouse didn't hurt him and you were there supervising


----------



## JkiddReptiles (Oct 19, 2012)

Yea I know not to feed him in his enclosure. I don't want him to get food aggressive. I couldn't find a container to feed him in. But no worries everything was under control.



KABIKANO said:


> Well it entertained me! Yessir! Good video either way.



I'm glad you enjoyed! i'll try to post more later on


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 19, 2012)

You're feeding him at a SCHOOL. A public environment where any number of things could go wrong. You fed him a live mouse which imo was a little large for him if you're feeding large. I really think behavior such as that displayed in this video is part of what gives reptile keepers a bad name.


----------



## JkiddReptiles (Oct 19, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> You're feeding him at a SCHOOL. A public environment where any number of things could go wrong. You fed him a live mouse which imo was a little large for him if you're feeding large. I really think behavior such as that displayed in this video is part of what gives reptile keepers a bad name.



1.Well naturally i would feed him at school, I am a student since he is a school pet. I am the person that takes care of him. 2. He was perfectly safe and the students knew what not to do. 3. I'm not even going to get into the live vs ft debate but this mouse was a perfect size. He did swallow it whole. 4. As far the "behavior" goes there is nothing in this video that supports bad reptile keeping. It just the students reacting to the tegu eating a mouse. Something they haven't seen before. Please do not criticize in a non constructive way.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 19, 2012)

You have him running around a table struggling with a live animal... Whatever, it's your choice I suppose.


----------



## Little Wise Owl (Oct 20, 2012)

TegusRawsome80 said:


> Irresponsible is the first word that comes to mind.



Sort of agree on this one.


----------



## JkiddReptiles (Oct 20, 2012)

Little Wise Owl said:


> TegusRawsome80 said:
> 
> 
> > Irresponsible is the first word that comes to mind.
> ...



I assure you that chubbs is in good care, end while you may not agree with the way I fed him I think it is a little too far to say what i did was "irresponsible". Next time i i won't feed him on the table just to make sure he doesn't fall off and get hurt. If you have any tipsor ideas I'll be happy to receive them . To be honest I don't have much experience with tegus so pointers are always appreciated.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 20, 2012)

Nothing irresponsible, people are just sensitive to the gladiator style display.


----------



## JkiddReptiles (Oct 20, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Nothing irresponsible, people are just sensitive to the gladiator style display.



Thank you for understanding. I didn't mean for it to come off as gladiator style but when your dealing with live feeding with any animal it will seem gladiator like because the mouse has no chance to escape unlike in the wild. IMO I think live feeding keeps the animal stimulated by letting it act on its predatory instinct.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 20, 2012)

Oh trust me I'm far from sensitive, I just think it puts the animal in unnecessary danger and I personally wouldn't feed an animal in public.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 20, 2012)

Disagree with both of above:
Not feeding live and
Not feeding in public


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 20, 2012)

Why is that?


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 20, 2012)

Live feeding is legal in America, so I'm led to believe... In which case is just one persons opinion against another; thus leading to a never ending roundabout of pointless conversation concerning each others personal opinion. 
I'm not overly into live feeding, of my tegu (not that I legally can here in the UK anyway), but I'll still watch that video happily, albeit, the thought of the little 'gu getting bitten does worry me.


----------



## Grendel (Oct 20, 2012)

Tegus Feeding on live animals is the normal process that occurs in nature, they are made for it, their instincts tell them to kill the mouse and eat it. I agree that putting a large rat with a small tegu or a snake in a confined space and leaving them alone would result in a dead or severely injured animal. In this video this was not the case. One could argue that never ever feeding live, is deliberately denying the true nature of the animal and forcing them to become a whimpy freak of nature that can't take care of itself.
The second point about feeding in public. I assume the concern is for the animal and not the humans looking at it. We all know that even a starved reptile that is stressed will not eat. So if this tegu was actually bothered by people looking at it eat, there would be NO video to comment on, end of story.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Oct 20, 2012)

I never stated it's illegal. I said it was irresponsible, which I still believe it was.


----------



## JkiddReptiles (Oct 20, 2012)

Grendel said:


> Tegus Feeding on live animals is the normal process that occurs in nature, they are made for it, their instincts tell them to kill the mouse and eat it. I agree that putting a large rat with a small tegu or a snake in a confined space and leaving them alone would result in a dead or severely injured animal. In this video this was not the case. One could argue that never ever feeding live, is deliberately denying the true nature of the animal and forcing them to become a whimpy freak of nature that can't take care of itself.
> The second point about feeding in public. I assume the concern is for the animal and not the humans looking at it. We all know that even a starved reptile that is stressed will not eat. So if this tegu was actually bothered by people looking at it eat, there would be NO video to comment on, end of story.



Couldn't have said it better my self. Thank you Grendel. I'll make updates of Chubbs or a thread for him.



TegusRawsome80 said:


> I never stated it's illegal. I said it was irresponsible, which I still believe it was.



Well its what you believe man. I can't force you to think other wise.


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 20, 2012)

Well said.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 20, 2012)

I have nothing against live feeding, but prefer to feed frozen thawed for safety reasons. The only things I find wrong about this video are; being fed on a table, the mouse is a little too big for the tegu (manageable though), and the sheer number of kids surrounding the tegu and all that commotion could just make a stressful environment. All in all, I'm glad it all worked out fine and the tegu was not injured.


----------



## KABIKANO (Oct 20, 2012)

Boo hoo hoo. Gladiator style all the way! Go Chubbs!!!


----------



## DavidRosi (Oct 20, 2012)

Got so much time for your input bro ! Haha


----------



## JkiddReptiles (Oct 20, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> I have nothing against live feeding, but prefer to feed frozen thawed for safety reasons. The only things I find wrong about this video are; being fed on a table, the mouse is a little too big for the tegu (manageable though), and the sheer number of kids surrounding the tegu and all that commotion could just make a stressful environment. All in all, I'm glad it all worked out fine and the tegu was not injured.



Thank you for your concern. Next time i'll feed him in a plastic tub. If I ever feel like he will be stressed out i'll feed him without a crowd. Also the mouse looks bigger in the video than it really was.


----------

